# 96 V Motorcycle Instructable



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

saw that yesterday...

He uses an ADC motor (I think its a K99), the bike is shaft driven, and he uses 96V. look like 35Ah batteries... and he's getting around 15-20 miles. I bet his top speed is nice though.

Doesn't mention some of the details we all want though 

Still, he did a great job on the conversion.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy crap, I have an 82 Yamaha Seca Turbo sitting in my barn that hasn't moved in 10 years and I was thinking of using it for a conversion  This is cool


----------

